# Odds Favor White Men, Asian Women On Dating App



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Odds Favor White Men, Asian Women On Dating App : Code Switch : NPR

I don't see this in my life. I live in a big city and everyone seems to date everyone and I've never seen these preferences but apparently they exist? Have you encountered these preferences?


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmmm, I can only speak for myself. I have only dated white men, my ex is white. On the other hand, I have found all races of men being attracted to me (I am Mexican).


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This was only a study about online dating behavior which may have different results than overall preferences in the entire dating market.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

To each his own. I was always partial to Asian women, never married one but always liked them. Very pretty and I like the shiny black hair.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah, good o' yellow fever! 

Here in Australia it's quite common and socially acceptable for WM/AF couples. I do find the article odd though in which it declared that Asian men don't prefer Asian women, as 9/10 Asian men I've met prefer their own race including myself - but must be the lack of latinas over here down under!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Where I live everyone seems to date everyone too. You see black men with asian women and asian men with white women plus everything in between. I'm asian and I've never had problems getting a date.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As an Asian lady, why would you?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Dang, I'd better stay married to my lovely wife. The brothers are at the bottom of the list. I am in the least desirable demographic. Interesting, I would never have thought that based on the night life scene in my city. I guess the standard for whom one wants to date versus hook up with are completely different.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Never had a problem getting dates either here yay!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Random...there are a lot of hot ones who don't have balloons in their chests, too.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> Dang, I'd better stay married to my lovely wife. The brothers are at the bottom of the list. I am in the least desirable demographic. Interesting, I would never have thought that based on the night life scene in my city. I guess the standard for whom one wants to date versus hook up with are completely different.


Lol
Who cares about preferences anyway, everyone are individuals. E.G.

This turns me on like wildfire:

























Shame not many here in Aus 



Faithful Wife said:


> Random...there are a lot of hot ones who don't have balloons in their chests, too.


Well if you insist on more images, specifically targeting smaller breasts:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice pics. Almost makes me feel better about being in last place.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Data from a Facebook app? There is nothing scientific about the findings mentioned here


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come on mate! Considering based on those statistics, highest response rate for black women -> black men! So you are very lucky!

As Asian we have every freakin race under the sun hitting on our women it seems, so if one has game, one's very lucky to have an advantage. If one doesn't however, they're fked unless they import/go back to their homeland or marry interracially which not many are open to do from what I've seen/heard from my Asian bros. 

Problem too that if a bloke is tall, handsome, fit, YET married interracially, one's a sellout -.- I coped it for years married to my STBXW, after my divorce I'm going to date Asians exclusively, no drama/no stares/etc.



> Data from a Facebook app? There is nothing scientific about the findings mentioned here


True in regards to the findings on the app, but living in a multicultural country all my life I have indeed noticed the interracial dating patterns.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think it's true either.

There does seem to be a difference between who people will date versus who they will marry. Your family really can't influence who you can date or hook up with because those a short, temporary things. But marriage is long term and public so that's when societal influence comes in.

I had a Muslim girl who was totally into me senior year of college but she graduated one semester before me. Then I found out she was engaged in, I presume, an arranged marriage at age 22.  (weeks after graduating and being kind of obsessed with me)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ntamph said:


> There does seem to be a difference between who people will date versus who they will marry. Your family really can't influence who you can date or hook up with because those a short, temporary things. But marriage is long term and public so that's when societal influence comes in.


Aye, amongst Asian social circles I found alot of negative impressions in regards to LTR with non-Asian women. Hookups though, they don't care who they're ramming. So this app itself fails


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Oh come on mate! Considering based on those statistics, highest response rate for black women -> black men! So you are very lucky!
> 
> As Asian we have every freakin race under the sun hitting on our women it seems, so if one has game, one's very lucky to have an advantage. If one doesn't however, they're fked unless they import/go back to their homeland or marry interracially which not many are open to do from what I've seen/heard from my Asian bros.


Ha! Easy for you to say. You weren't voted last. I shouldn't care because I have who I want. But for some reason it matters to me. I am off the market but I'd hate to think that people view my demographic as dead last. It kind of makes me wonder why. Sigh....so much for all that so called progress.

I now know that if my marriage were to ever end I'd end up all alone with a bunch of cats, and I don't even like cats. This article has been an eye opener. I shall hold my wife extra close tonight.


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I dated an Indian women in college, for several years. However, her parents refused to ever meet me - it was kinda disconcerting.

Even if I find a black women hot (I'm white), I generally tend to think her father and brothers are not as likely to be cool with it.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

The last two guys my ex entertained in what was once "our" home were black. I think she switched a bout a year after we split.
Me? I'll date anybody who is interested in a good time just as long as they don't have matrimonial plans.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I wonder what areas that poll applied to? Because I know a lot of white women who want to date black men. Maybe these results would be different in different large cities?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ReformedHubby said:


> Ha! Easy for you to say. You weren't voted last. I shouldn't care because I have who I want. But for some reason it matters to me. I am off the market but I'd hate to think that people view my demographic as dead last. It kind of makes me wonder why. Sigh....so much for all that so called progress.
> 
> I now know that if my marriage were to ever end I'd end up all alone with a bunch of cats, and I don't even like cats. This article has been an eye opener. I shall hold my wife extra close tonight.


You're who YOU are mate, forget about preferences/demographics, cause they just haven't met YOU yet!

Just as a hot woman in a room full of average women will be more desirable regardless of race, a hot man in a room full of average men will be more desirable in the same manner. Hell I married dead last on my preference scale myself.

In the end, she seduced me with her individual qualities, and she became my first preference - not her race, but HER as an individual... Until our problems began at least, and nowadays she's back to dead last despite my feelings for her which I'm trying to rid myself of at the moment. Meh


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> Ha! Easy for you to say. You weren't voted last. I shouldn't care because I have who I want. But for some reason it matters to me. I am off the market but I'd hate to think that people view my demographic as dead last. It kind of makes me wonder why. Sigh....so much for all that so called progress.
> 
> I now know that if my marriage were to ever end I'd end up all alone with a bunch of cats, and I don't even like cats. This article has been an eye opener. I shall hold my wife extra close tonight.


Speaking as a black woman (married to a white guy) with a black brother, black men are SO not at the bottom of the list. My brother (handsome if I do say so myself ) is very much sought after by white women, Latinas, Asian women, the list goes on. 

But black women were also voted least desirable and I never had a problem finding interested men. Mainly white guys. 

Keep being a fine upstanding black man for your wife!


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I wonder what areas that poll applied to? Because I know a lot of white women who want to date black men. Maybe these results would be different in different large cities?


Maybe, it does make me think though. Based on my dating practices in my youth I thought my demographic would rank higher, but in retrospect perhaps what I was seeing wasn't accurate. 

Meaning I could have assumed that most women didn't mind dating black men because of the environment I was in. For example I would think I would have fared much worse in a place that features country line dancing vs a more trendy place.

Ditto for my travels in Europe. I came back thinking German and Italian women love black men. But in retrospect, perhaps I was simply "exotic" to a small percentage of the population. So what I saw may not have been accurate. Very interesting.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I would have thought my demographics was at the bottom of the barrel really, not yours, with all the stereotypes / racism and such portrayed in the media / public. It really leaves the average Asian joe in the mud unless he's tall, handsome and outgoing enough to break the stereotypes. 

I've also had people say to me that I'm not Asian because I apparently don't fit their stereotypes, which I find extremely offensive. As if "Asian" is something to be ashamed about, disgusting attitude really.

In my youth I also even had western women interested in me trying to impress me with all their knowledge of Asian dramas/shows/actors/foods (they knew more about Asia then me), proclaiming proudly that they only date Asian guys, wanting me to teach them kung fu :scratchhead: , and all the while I come from a completely alien culture none of them have ever heard of, except that we're barbarians.

That just freaked me out, I'd rather be treated as an individual, something that my wife did right to have snagged me from my preferred Asian beauties. But oh well, I'm free now so I'm re-infected with yellow fever (or is it vanilla fever since I prefer my own race?)


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

AnnieAsh said:


> Speaking as a black woman (married to a white guy) with a black brother, black men are SO not at the bottom of the list. My brother (handsome if I do say so myself ) is very much sought after by white women, Latinas, Asian women, the list goes on.
> 
> But black women were also voted least desirable and I never had a problem finding interested men. Mainly white guys.
> 
> *Keep being a fine upstanding black man for your wife!*


Good advice, and at the end of the day that's all that matters. I can't believe that some stupid article actually got me this riled up to the point that I am literally second guessing everything I see around me everyday.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just be proud of who you are as an individual mate, a hot and/or charming dude can get any woman he wants, regardless of his race.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

frootloop said:


> Well, I dated an Indian women in college, for several years. However, her parents refused to ever meet me - it was kinda disconcerting.
> 
> Even if I find a black women hot (I'm white), I generally tend to think her father and brothers are not as likely to be cool with it.


My closest male friend from childhood is white and married a black lady. She has three brothers and they all accepted him into their family. She was already 40 when they married so being older may have helped. 

Consequently he came from a small town in the central US and was a bit concerned how his own father would react. Turned out to not be a problem at all on either side of the family.


----------

